# Runtime error in Microsoft Picture It! Photo 2002



## lmpmn (May 10, 2007)

Hi--this is my 1st post!

Every time I open up Microsoft Picture It! Photo 2002 and go to the page where you take a picture and edit it, I get an error that says:

Runtime Error!
Program C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 2002\pip.exe
This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.

When I click "ok" then I get this message:

Error signature
AppName: pip.exe AppVer: 6.0.829.0 ModName: msvcr80.dll
ModVer: 8.050727.163 Offset: 000046b6


I have uninstalled/reinstalled the program. It keeps doing the same thing anyway. I'm not sure what to do. I've never had any problems with this program.

Thanks for any assistance!
Laura


----------



## scrow62 (Oct 20, 2009)

Did you ever get help with this? I am having the same problem except when I click ok, it kick me out of the pogram. I tried a registry cleaner but didn't work. Please help! Thanks!


----------

